# Any of You Guys Ever Buy from J Peterman?



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

My wife buys things from J Peterman--1930s-style hacking jackets, 1940s-style dresses, etc., all very cool--and when her latest purchases arrived today, I had a look at the catalog ("Owner's Manual") that came with them. What an interesting read! The copy writer (could it be Peterman himself?) really knows his/her stuff and writes very entertainingly. One item that caught my eye was this blazer:

.

Another little gem is this:

.

Are there any J Peterman fans here? Does anyone know where and by whom he gets his clothes made?


----------



## Artisan Fan (Jul 21, 2006)

I have not bought from them but I instantly think of the Seinfeld episodes.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

Artisan Fan said:


> I have not bought from them but I instantly think of the Seinfeld episodes.


Do you think Elaine Benes is still writing the copy? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

eBay is handy for seeing what the merchandise really looks like. The drawings are charming, but I like to see what I'm buying.

I once bought some of the Porter's Lotion that Peterman carries/carried. It isn't all that great, or even particularly good, at moisturizing the skin. The story was better than the product.

Peterman's return policy is good but not great. The return shipping is free if you exchange your item, but if you want a refund, they deduct $7.95 for shipping back. If shipping were free both ways, I'd be much more likely to gamble on their stuff.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Roger:

When the catalogue comes, I read every word and want to buy everying in it!!

The things I've purchased over the years haven't been quite what was pictured (drawings) and I've not kept on to very many purchases for over a year or two.

But I love that copy!! And I'm sure Elaine left and is a professional dancer somewhere!


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

There was time that I owned many things in the Peterman catalog,...I thought they were out of business.

I wish they'd send me one of their catalogs.

Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Puffdaddy (Dec 21, 2006)

127.72 MHz said:


> There was time that I owned many things in the Peterman catalog,...I thought they were out of business.
> 
> I wish they'd send me one of their catalogs.
> 
> ...


I believe they did declare bankruptcy a while back, but perhaps they have new owners.


----------



## meister (Oct 29, 2005)

*JPeterman bags*

I love their bags - though they have been a little beyond me even on sale. Then I saw the price my wife paid for a satchel at Xmas(reduced) and I now think they are not that badly priced. But the question is - what are they really like to own? Any indications from previous purchasers of the Foreign Office satchel or the Gladstone bag? Please advise


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

127.72 MHz said:


> There was time that I owned many things in the Peterman catalog,...I thought they were out of business.
> 
> I wish they'd send me one of their catalogs.


You can request one through their Web site, jpeterman.com


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

I just did on the web site link posted.
Thanks,

Bill Woodward
Portland, Oregon


----------



## harrycoverts (Jun 23, 2005)

Puffdaddy said:


> I believe they did declare bankruptcy a while back, but perhaps they have new owners.


The Peterman story is an interesting one...from their start up in the mid-80's as a mail order operation (their first product, a cowboy-style trail duster, used to be an advertising staple in the back of the NY Times Magazine...right next to the Texas fruitcake ads) to their later bricks & mortar overexpansion and eventual bankruptcy. A few years ago, Peterman was reorganized under the original owner (with new backing, he's revived the mail order business). During their heyday, I had an opportunity to visit one of their retail locations in Chattanooga. Lots of disounted, returned items to be had....

As several have already noted, very colorful descriptions and pretty drawings in the catalogues. In reality, high priced, second or third-tier quality goods. A friend once described the catalogue as "best reserved for the water-closet library."

Regards,

harrycoverts


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I've tried several of the blazers, overcoats, sports jackets over the years and usually wound up returning them after a try-on. Middling quality at best. The copywriting style is the best thing about the company.


----------



## Good Old Sledge (Jun 13, 2006)

I bought a bunch of stuff from them before the re-organization/bankruptcy. Women's clothing (for gifts, mind you) seemed to be well-received and "stuff" (not clothing) was always pretty much as described. I'll request one of their new Owner's Manuals - I'm still a fan.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Roger said:


> Do you think Elaine Benes is still writing the copy? :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## shrum (Oct 23, 2005)

I have bought quite a bit of stuff from J Peterman. As folks have noted, the drawings are quite alluring, but I end up returning a lot of stuff. I do have a few pieces I like quite a lot, though (chocolate brown leather (lapeled) vest that I still wear often). They occasionally have some decent pants that are out of the ordinary fabrics.

My wife actually does better--they have some interesting and sometimes funky pieces that I think are decent quality for the price. But I will likely not order from them again for myself because of the lack of correspondence between the drawings and the actual item.

But, it is remarkably good marketing, I think.

L. J.


----------



## indylion (Feb 28, 2005)

*Yes, before the first bankruptcy*

They had an outlet store in downtown Chattanooga during the 90s. The goods were high quality and the prices were very good. After they filed for bankruputcy. They unloaded everything at the fairgrounds in Indianapolis for pennies on the dollar. I got a trunkload of clothing (some shoes). :icon_smile_big:


----------



## walterb (Dec 24, 2006)

*Alternative to Petermans*

I have never owned anything from Petermans, but a couple of years ago I came across a company out of Seattle named CC Filson. They make outdoor clothing mostly as well as a line of luggage, and some hunting, fishing accessories. They make a duster similar to the classic Peterman coat. The quality of the Filson products is outstanding. They just added a line of clothing that is produced overseas, but until recently all of their products were made at their Seattle factory. I have regarded them somewhat as the outdoor clothing equivalent of Oxxford.


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

walterb said:


> I have never owned anything from Petermans, but a couple of years ago I came across a company out of Seattle named CC Filson. They make outdoor clothing mostly as well as a line of luggage, and some hunting, fishing accessories. They make a duster similar to the classic Peterman coat. The quality of the Filson products is outstanding. They just added a line of clothing that is produced overseas, but until recently all of their products were made at their Seattle factory. I have regarded them somewhat as the outdoor clothing equivalent of Oxxford.


I also have had good experiences with Filson. Very good "tromping in the woods" stuff. They're probably the only outlet for very heavy RTW woolen garments.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

"His name was George. He killed my mother." 

Peterman's evocative writing brought his company to notoriety in the 1990s. He tried to sell items that were hard to find and concocted stories around each one, from a brass rail from a pub to a fisherman's sweater to the Brigg umbrella. For the most part, the prose had more substance than the items, particularly once Peterman's company expanded into retail and into selling furniture copies and Chinese-made replicas of movie wardrobe pieces. This overexpansion , culminating in a very interesting shop near Grand Central, an outlet in Woodbury Commons, and more, was a factor in the line's bankruptcy. (The shop was interesting in its sort of Ralph-Lauren-mansion-on-laudanum blend of ersatz elegance, decadence, and deathliness.) Peterman relaunched several years later, and wrote a business book about his experiences. The Peterman brand has faded from the foreground but, like Seinfeld alumnus John O'Hurley, who played "Jacopo Peterman", it's still around and kicking.

For years on ebay were very, very cheap things picked up when Peterman's stores went bust, from samples Peterman copied to Peterman clothing.

Examples of odd things Peterman sold:
Taylors of Old Bond Street shaving cream and brush (my first introduction to this wonderful brand)
Brass railing from pub
Coffee-table book on London's gentleman's clubs
Replica clubland silver salver
Norfolk jackets
Band-collared shirts
Really big pasta bowl
Mini Times Atlas of the World
"Tommy Tune's Shirt"
Luciano Barbera hat
Avengers movie pleather catsuit... in up to size 14!!!!


----------



## harrycoverts (Jun 23, 2005)

RJman said:


> "His name was George. He killed my mother."
> 
> Peterman's evocative writing brought his company to notoriety in the 1990s. He tried to sell items that were hard to find and concocted stories around each one, from a brass rail from a pub to a fisherman's sweater to the Brigg umbrella. For the most part, the prose had more substance than the items, particularly once Peterman's company expanded into retail and into selling furniture copies and Chinese-made replicas of movie wardrobe pieces. This overexpansion , culminating in a very interesting shop near Grand Central, an outlet in Woodbury Commons, and more, was a factor in the line's bankruptcy. (The shop was interesting in its sort of Ralph-Lauren-mansion-on-laudanum blend of ersatz elegance, decadence, and deathliness.) Peterman relaunched several years later, and wrote a business book about his experiences. The Peterman brand has faded from the foreground but, like Seinfeld alumnus John O'Hurley, who played "Jacopo Peterman", it's still around and kicking.
> 
> ...


In an example of life imitating art, O'Hurley is also one of the financial backers to the reorganized Peterman operation.

Regards,

harrycoverts


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

I find the women's clothes to be much more interesting than the men's offerings.


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

I rather like the Peterman 4 wale cords. A bit pricey at $90, but a good value if you can snag them on sale.


----------



## Roger (Feb 18, 2005)

RJman said:


> "His name was George. He killed my mother."
> 
> Peterman's evocative writing brought his company to notoriety in the 1990s. He tried to sell items that were hard to find and concocted stories around each one, from a brass rail from a pub to a fisherman's sweater to the Brigg umbrella. For the most part, the prose had more substance than the items, particularly once Peterman's company expanded into retail and into selling furniture copies and Chinese-made replicas of movie wardrobe pieces. This overexpansion , culminating in a very interesting shop near Grand Central, an outlet in Woodbury Commons, and more, was a factor in the line's bankruptcy. (The shop was interesting in its sort of Ralph-Lauren-mansion-on-laudanum blend of ersatz elegance, decadence, and deathliness.) Peterman relaunched several years later, and wrote a business book about his experiences. The Peterman brand has faded from the foreground but, like Seinfeld alumnus John O'Hurley, who played "Jacopo Peterman", it's still around and kicking.
> 
> ...


Excellent backstory, RJman! A couple of questions: (a) Is the owner's name actually J. (perhaps Jacopo) Peterman? (b) What was his background coming into the mail-order clothing business?

My guess is that his business received a real boost from the Seinfeld connection. John O'Hurley's wacky portrayal of Peterman was hilarious, and, as you say, he's still around--saw him in an ad on TV recently.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

Roger said:


> My guess is that his business received a real boost from the Seinfeld connection. John O'Hurley's wacky portrayal of Peterman was hilarious, and, as you say, he's still around--saw him in an ad on TV recently.


He's hosting "Family Feud" too, last I saw. And he just auditioned to replace Bob Barker on "Price is Right."


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

DocHolliday said:


> He's hosting "Family Feud" too, last I saw. And he just auditioned to replace Bob Barker on "Price is Right."


Oh, are you a subscriber to the "John O'Hurley Fan Club Newsletter" too? :devil:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

harrycoverts said:


> In an example of life imitating art, O'Hurley is also one of the financial backers to the reorganized Peterman operation.
> 
> Regards,
> 
> harrycoverts


I also liked the way John O'Hurley dressed up in the show.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Going out of business sale, Tanger outlet mall, Riverhead NY;
1-Leather & Oak loveseat
1-Green velvet smoking jacket

Still have both


----------



## Bracemaker (May 11, 2005)

I'd like to hear from anyone who had orders from them who ever got paid for the goods...what was your secret?
I used to have a friend (no longer on the planet, unfortunately) who worked as an agent in North America, and when I once asked him how business was he replied 'it's so bad that even the guys who have no intention of paying you are reluctant to write orders'.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

DocHolliday said:


> He's hosting "Family Feud" too, last I saw. And he just auditioned to replace Bob Barker on "Price is Right."


John O' Hurley is no Bob Barker


----------

